
A centralized state management inspired in Flux and Redux - luisvinicius_ab
https://github.com/luisvinicius167/riotux
======
ivan_ah
So rather than actions/reducers being in separate files, they are part of one
state-holder object?

See like a useful simplification, but would be good if you can explain a
little more what is the difference with usual react/redux setup.

